# I would be grateful for constructive comments for my work!



## SketchinCoffee (Nov 7, 2013)

I have recently made a Tumbler page showing visuals I am working with. (today, so not so much added yet..) I am painting some test pieces for a big abstract painting and hope to get some comments as to what other people think..

Thanks a lot!
http://sketchincoffee.tumblr.com


----------

